# Logo and Email ?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

Chris, I sent ya off an email.

When will you be changing the logo ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

We are still sifting through them, we had one we really liked however another forum just changed their logo and they were to much alike.

I am not speaking for the other admins but I hope we can have something picked by early in the week.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Cool....I can't wait to see it. 
No matter what, pick with your heart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

But I agree lets not pick a logo like the other one. We dont need a war. Each forum serves a purposr. They are complementary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

We have narrowed it down to the design that we like the best. Look for an announcement of the winner and the change in logo very soon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

* VERY NICE !!!* I like the logo.


----------

